# hi i would help you at leasure time and private teacher in Bahasa Indonesia ou vv



## mignonne (Jun 6, 2007)

hi, my name is Nadine, i'm indonesian, i speak english and french. recently i'm private teacher for expat who want to learn bahasa Indonesia . i'm 35 years old. i could be a travel compagnion as well, coz according to my education background . i've graduated at tourisme and pedagogique. so anyone who want to learn bahasa indonesia or need a travel compagnon, i would be glad being a part of your travel compagnion. i able to be as transalator bilingual as well. please in detail contact me at: [email protected]. coz i'm surely mignonne and well educated. i get bachelor degree in french and tourisme.i'm waiting your contact. warmst regard, nadine


----------

